# IVF - 7dp5dt bleeding so early! HELP!



## Kzee

Hello

Wondered if anyone could offer any advice...

I'm currently 7 days past a 5 day transfer and had (sorry for TMI) lots of brown blood mixed with Crinone (progesterone gel) this morning. I'm petrified it's AF, but surely it's too soon?? My official test date isn't until Sat 23rd November.

I've read about implantation bleeding etc etc, but I just know it's over. Feels so cruel to happen on a miserable Monday morning just before I rushed out of the door for work this morning. Only just had enough time to tell DH and see him cry which was literally the worst thing I think I've ever had to see :nope:

Any advice on what to do next? It's the exact brown blood I get as AF starts to come, but so soon? How?

Any help or advice gratefully received! 

Thank you x


----------



## Northernmonke

Hey hun hopefully you are just spotting. But I am sorry to say that's what I have had with my failed cycles, I ended up having gestone which should stop periods until you stop it. I know it is heart breaking, just keep going and test on test date. 

One thing I would say is my hubby and I had IMSI last time and got much better results than ICSI x


----------



## Kzee

Hey Northernmonke, I think we've spoken on here before. Thanks for getting back to me... I know you're right. I just wish it was a definitive answer, rather than being in limbo, I think it'd be so much easier that way. Still got to get through this week at work until we know for sure. But, I know it's over :( 

I just went to the toilet and now have very clear/white CM, did you have this when it failed too? I know i'm clutching at straws and that the progesterone I used this morning is just delaying the inevitable again.

Good to hear you're doing better with IMSI. When do you test?! Wishing you all the luck in the world x


----------



## Northernmonke

Maybe hun, ive been around for a while :( My period just came so its good you have white. 

Well I am actually 5+6 weeks pregnant but wiped on saturday night and a little pink was on the paper, being paranoid I went to A&E and long story short there are 2 sacks but a large bleed present. So I have to wait it out and see if this causes a miscarriage, another scan privately on wednesday and follow up scan with nhs next monday. Cried my eyes out yesterday, poor hubby. Today I am in bed resting up and hoping it will all be ok but knowing that is probably won't be. It is so unfair x


----------



## Kzee

My God, you really have been through it... You poor thing. I am PRAYING that it all works out for you. I complain about being in limbo, but you have a lot more to deal with than me. Sending you lots of good wishes, i'm sure this will be fine! x


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks hun, the nurses said to me at the weekend in a really condescending voice 'is this your first ivf'. I was like 'no love its my 5th!' 

Its heartbreaking no matter what bit you are up to, unfortunately just a horrible time for us all. I wish no one had to go through this. I am just hoping that one day hopefully sometime in July I can hold my healthy baby (s) in my arms x


----------



## Kzee

Yeah, definitely heart breaking! The worst was telling my lovely husband that I had brown blood this morning. His reaction was like nothing I've ever seen before or ever imagined. He practically screamed, well, like a yelp and then cried so much. He doesn't deserve this. I just cannot wait to see him and hug him and talk properly, rather than sitting at work with tears in my eyes. 

I have everything crossed for you. You deserve to have your babies with you in July and you've come so far. Please keep us posted. I'm rooting for you and your soon to be family love x


----------



## Northernmonke

Ah hun, thats horrible, I shouted hubby when I saw my blood and he came running in and looked so disapointed, he said he's not willing to give up yet, I know he is so sad but hasn't cried for a long time. I think its a differnt kind of hard for them. Thanks for the support, which London clinic are you with? I am at Chelsea Lister x


----------



## Kzee

Thanks lovely :) I'm with St Barts. They seem lovely and good at what they do, so that's good, just wish I wasn't one of their failures :( 

Do you know if IMSI is available on the NHS?


----------



## Northernmonke

Ive just found this https://www.nhs.uk/news/2008/07July/Pages/NewIVFtechnique.aspx so I am not sure. My consultant just phoned and said be optimistic, its normal and only worry if there is lots of bleeding with thick clots. I havent bled since saturday and as I said it was only tiny so I am hoping I am worrying for nothing x


----------



## Kzee

Thanks! I'm DEFINITELY going to ask about it when we have our follow up appointment.

That's great news! Got everything crossed for you. No body should have to go through failed cycles and then get a scare when you finally get that BFP. X


----------



## Northernmonke

Thanks hun, obviously I am no expert but I have learnt alot through the years and it pees me off that we have had to go through all this, I think before the first try all tests should be done. They finally said IMSI to us after hubby had DNA frag test and found it wasnt good. Imsi is only about £500 more not much condidering we have spent £40k so far x


----------



## Goldfish

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry for what you are both going through. I started bleeding (red) at 5dp5dt - I'm sorry to say that it was a BFN and then I had another round of AF at 10dp5dt (the day after my OTD and I stopped the progesterone). It sucks!! 

*Kzee* I really hope your bleeding stays brown, if it does then you should be a little hopeful because I was told that if it's not red and you don't have cramps then there's still a chance!!

*Northern* I'm at Lister too (second IVF anyway)!


----------



## Northernmonke

Lister are good I had 3 rounds elsewhere which were wasted really as they were so far behind. Lister are really upto date which is really important and the food is good :) x


----------

